# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  Embalse de las Navas (en Gargüera, Cáceres)

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy he visitado este pequeño embalse, junto a la localidad cacereña de Gargüera, del que no puedo daros datos, ya que no aparece ni en nuestra página ni en la del Seprem.  Mi idea inicial era visitar el embalse de Gargüera, pero al no encontrarlo y preguntar a varias personas, me encaminaron a éste, por lo que os subo el reportaje, empezando por la escasa cartelería:







Llegué a la presa por un camino, acercándome por la margen derecha:









Comenzamos el paseo por la coronación:







Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Segunda serie:













Regreso por la presa:



Las últimas están tomadas desde la parte inferior a la presa:






Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Y con éstas, acabo:





Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

La foto en la que se ve en el cielo la estela dejada por los aviones,* me encanta*...bonito lugar y una gozada ver una presilla tan pequeña.

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas imágenes Los Terrines.

Gracias a ti no van a quedar rincones extremeños por conocer.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

